# Did Peugeot buy Citroën or Citroen buy Peugeot?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Or didn't any of them buy the other? How did PSA come to existence?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

In December 1974 Peugeot S.A. acquired a 38.2% share of Citroën. On 9 April 1976 they increased their stake of the then bankrupt company to 89.95%, thus creating the PSA Group (where PSA is short for Peugeot Société Anonyme), becoming PSA Peugeot Citroën. Since Citroën had two successful new designs in the market at this time (the GS and CX) and Peugeot was typically prudent in its own finances, the PSA venture was a financial success from 1976 to 1979.

Information unashamedly stolen from Wikipedia!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember _Top Gear_ giving Peugeot some hammer in this sketch...


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

"Quality French automobile" is akin to "Great Hungarian cricketer"??

Forgetting, of course, who manufactured the Austin Metro.:devil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

Peugeot made good, boringly reliable cars in the 80s and 90s. Their diesel engines were durable.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Tulse said:


> Peugeot made good, boringly reliable cars in the 80s and 90s. Their diesel engines were durable.


And bought Citroen?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Peugeot made good, boringly reliable cars in the 80s and 90s. Their diesel engines were durable.


Peugeots were sold here in the US until the early 1990s and they most certainly did not have a reputation for being boringly reliable. Stylishly unreliable would probably be a better way to describe them. :lol: Their diesel engines were probably decent though. They have quite a reputation for them. I seem to remember them using the PRV petrol engines in the 505 they sold here until their demise from the US market. These were made under a joint venture between Peugeot, Renault, and Volvo. Chrysler used them in a couple of models after they brought out AMC (AMC and Renault were linked up at one time), the Eagle Premier and Dodge Monaco.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

atsizat said:


> And bought Citroen?


yes .


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

But they have now brought Opel


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Will Peugeot beat Tvornica Autobusa Zagreb in the world Cup


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Will Peugeot beat Tvornica Autobusa Zagreb in the world Cup


Of course they will but wait till they get a taste of Holden.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Of course they will but wait till they get a taste of Holden.


Think we already have with the Commodore now Peugeot owned


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Oh shoot I am well out of touch. ..


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been a Peugeot owner for 30 years now. In the US, in Netehrlands, in the UK and now in retirement in Playa. The last Peugeot I bought was eight years ago. I have never had any problems. Great cars.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The front wheel fell off my wifes Pugg (stub axle failed) - never again


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I purchased a new Fairmont about 15-20 years ago, picked it up after its first service, opened the passenger door for my wife (I know I am old fashioned) and it fell off being a bit miffed I got the service manager to pick it up, the hinges were full of rust and had sheared the pin he told me "they are heavy doors" ?????


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> I purchased a new Fairmont about 15-20 years ago, picked it up after its first service, opened the passenger door for my wife (I know I am old fashioned) and it fell off being a bit miffed I got the service manager to pick it up, the hinges were full of rust and had sheared the pin he told me "they are heavy doors" ?????


Good Olde Aussie Koality. Obviously an export only special model


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Many years ago I got a hankering for a Mercedes 280SEL. Having little money, it would have to be a well-used one. Found one at a dealership advertising 70+ thousand miles. But on the inside of the door, where the maintenance stickers are, it said the last oil change was 286 thousand! I called this to the dealer's attention and he shrugged.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Many years ago I got a hankering for a Mercedes 280SEL. Having little money, it would have to be a well-used one. Found one at a dealership advertising 70+ thousand miles. But on the inside of the door, where the maintenance stickers are, it said the last oil change was 286 thousand! I called this to the dealer's attention and he shrugged.


Well run in hey............................


----------

